# Frage: U/min bei E9 und L8 und Shadow Wings



## ile (21. November 2011)

Hallo,

Same procedure as every year:

Ich würde gerne die U/min der Lüfter aller L8- und E9-Netzteile kennen.

Außerdem bin ich von eurer neuen Homepage enttäuscht: Hattet ihr auf der alten vorbildlicherweise noch U/min-Kurven für die PWM-Lüfter online, gibt es diese nun nicht mehr.  Die brauche ich aber unbedingt, also bitte her damit, das gehört einfach dazu!


----------



## Cuddleman (21. November 2011)

Adaptiv könnte der Link 
leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings
zum Datenblatt, dir zu den E9 weiterhelfen, da Bequiet keine offiziellen Daten zu den 135mm Lüftern ausgibt.

Datenblätter für E9 sind hier:
leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings

Aus den Daten für die Lautstärke, den Daten zum Fördervolumen des CPU-Kühlers, kann man das Verhältnis der Lüfterkennlinie annähernd genau selbst erstellen.
http://www.be-quiet.net/be-quiet.net/index.php?StoryID=59&ProductID=287&websiteLang=de

Für die L8 reicht nur annähernd dieser heran:
leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (21. November 2011)

Hallo

Ich spreche das intern an und schau mal, ob ich die von dir gewünschten Daten bekommen kann.
Momentan habe ich leider keine Daten für die E9 bezüglich der Minimaldrehzahl und/oder Spannung.

Dieses Prozedere kann etwas dauern, daher möchte ich dich um etwas Geduld bitten.


----------



## ile (21. November 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:
			
		

> Adaptiv könnte der Link
> leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings
> zum Datenblatt, dir zu den E9 weiterhelfen, da Bequiet keine offiziellen Daten zu den 135mm Lüftern ausgibt.
> 
> ...



Ja, bloß bringt mich das nicht dahin, wo ich hin möchte.  



			
				Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich spreche das intern an und schau mal, ob ich die von dir gewünschten Daten bekommen kann.
> Momentan habe ich leider keine Daten für die E9 bezüglich der Minimaldrehzahl und/oder Spannung.
> ...



Ist ok, ich hab Zeit.


----------



## ile (4. Januar 2012)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich spreche das intern an und schau mal, ob ich die von dir gewünschten Daten bekommen kann.
> Momentan habe ich leider keine Daten für die E9 bezüglich der Minimaldrehzahl und/oder Spannung.
> ...



Gibt es schon was neues diesbezüglich?


----------



## ile (8. Januar 2012)

Während ich noch auf die upm der E9 warte, habe ich mal die Kabelbäume von E8 580 und E9 580 verglichen und muss euch echt mal loben: Kein überflüssiges 4Pin-Kabel mehr, mehr SATA-Anschlüsse, nur noch ein FDD-Anschluss und bessere PCIe-Stromkabelversorgung - deutlich verbessert! 

Nur einen Verbesserungsvorschlag (abgesehen von der schon längst erwähnten Tatsache, dass das 8-Pin-Kabel weiterhin zu kurz ist) hätte ich noch:
Beim SATA-SATA-Molex-Molex-Kabel wäre die umgekehrte Reihenfolge (also Molex-Molex-SATA-SATA) sinnvoller. Schließlich habt ihr mit dem SATA-SATA-Molex-Molex-FDD-Kabel bereits ein Kabel, bei dem zuerst SATA und dann Molex kommt. Deshalb würde bei dem anderen Mischkabel die umgekehrte Reignenfolge mehr Sinn ergeben, zumal man dann auch 2 Kabel hätte, bei denen die SATA-Anschlüsse bis nach oben im Case reichen statt nur einem.

Aber wie man sieht: Ihr habt es bis auf 2 kleine Details schon fast perfekt, da sieht man, dass ihr euch das Kundenfeedback zu Herzen nehmt.


----------



## eVoX (15. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Nur einen Verbesserungsvorschlag (abgesehen von der schon längst erwähnten Tatsache, dass das 8-Pin-Kabel weiterhin zu kurz ist) hätte ich noch...



Danach hab ich gesucht, also ist das auch nicht für einen Big Tower geeignet bzw. muss da dann bestimmt eine Verlängerung her?


----------



## ile (15. Januar 2012)

eVoX schrieb:
			
		

> Danach hab ich gesucht, also ist das auch nicht für einen Big Tower geeignet bzw. muss da dann bestimmt eine Verlängerung her?



Wenn du das Kabel hinter dem Mainboard verlegen will, reicht es in einem 490mm hohen LianLi-Miditower schon nicht aus, ergo in nem Bigtower erst recht nicht. Musst dir ne Verlängerung kaufen. Schlecht daran ist halt der zusätzliche Übergang... 

@ Stefan: Wann hast Du denn nun die U/min-Daten?


----------



## Philipus II (28. Januar 2012)

Früher oder später lege ich mir wohl ein passendes Spielzeug zum Selbermessen zu.
So Mitte März als grobe Planung will ich wieder ein bisl schreiben und dann brauch ich natürlich eine Verbesserung der Ausrüstung...


----------



## ile (28. Januar 2012)

Philipus II schrieb:
			
		

> Früher oder später lege ich mir wohl ein passendes Spielzeug zum Selbermessen zu.
> So Mitte März als grobe Planung will ich wieder ein bisl schreiben und dann brauch ich natürlich eine Verbesserung der Ausrüstung...



Sowas hört man gerne.


----------



## ile (14. Februar 2012)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stefan: Wann hast Du denn nun die U/min-Daten?



Ich warte noch immer auf die Antwort...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo 

Sorry, bisher gibt es noch keine Neuigkeit von meiner Seite aus.


----------



## ile (9. April 2012)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Sorry, bisher gibt es noch keine Neuigkeit von meiner Seite aus.



Und nun?


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (10. April 2012)

Hi,

ich werde mich mal drum kümmern,

Chris


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (11. April 2012)

OK habe ein Update für dich.

Ich kann dir leider keine direkten Daten liefern, aber die Maximaldrehzahl der Lüfter steht auf der jeweiligen Produktseite auf unserer Webseite. Wenn wir nun zum Beispiel das Straight Power E9 580W nehmen, der eingebaut Silent Wings Lüfter hat 1200 U/min maximal. Im Netzteil laufen die Lüfter aber nur bis maximal 70% von den Maximalwerten. Das heisst, der Lüfter läuft bei maximaler Auslastung des Netzteils nur bis zu 840 U/min. Hoffe, dir hilft das weiter,

Chris


----------



## ile (11. April 2012)

Chris@bequiet! schrieb:
			
		

> OK habe ein Update für dich.
> 
> Ich kann dir leider keine direkten Daten liefern, aber die Maximaldrehzahl der Lüfter steht auf der jeweiligen Produktseite auf unserer Webseite. Wenn wir nun zum Beispiel das Straight Power E9 580W nehmen, der eingebaut Silent Wings Lüfter hat 1200 U/min maximal. Im Netzteil laufen die Lüfter aber nur bis maximal 70% von den Maximalwerten. Das heisst, der Lüfter läuft bei maximaler Auslastung des Netzteils nur bis zu 840 U/min. Hoffe, dir hilft das weiter,
> 
> Chris



Mm, das hilft mir leider nicht wirklich. Mich interessieren hauptsächlich die Minimaldrehzahlen, d. h. diejenigen, die bei niedrigster Last anliegen.


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (12. April 2012)

Hi,

Also die Straight Power E9 starten bei 300 U/min bei den kleineren Modellen und 500 U/min bei den größeren. Die Pure Power L8 starten bei 600 U/min

Chris


----------



## ile (12. April 2012)

Chris@bequiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Also die Straight Power E9 starten bei 300 U/min bei den kleineren Modellen und 500 U/min bei den größeren. Die Pure Power L8 starten bei 600 U/min
> 
> Chris



Ok, das ist schon mal genau das, was ich wissen will (und die Zahlen gefallen mir ziemlich gut), bloß was ist "größeren", wo beginnt das?


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (13. April 2012)

Bei 500W 

Chris


----------



## ile (13. April 2012)

Chris@bequiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 500W
> 
> Chris



Ok, thanks. Jetzt kann ich es (E9) bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## shannes (17. Mai 2012)

hab das e9 sp 400w.
kann die drehzahlen leider auch nicht auslesen. sorry! rumspielen will ich nun auch nicht und die drehzahl der lüfter über externe mittel zu messen. ist gerade alles so schön verbaut.

kann dir aber sagen, dass ich den lüfter bzww. die komplette psu noch nie gehört hab. im idle braucht mein system 31W aus der dose, im load 110W. supi!


----------



## ile (17. Mai 2012)

shannes schrieb:
			
		

> hab das e9 sp 400w.
> kann die drehzahlen leider auch nicht auslesen. sorry! rumspielen will ich nun auch nicht und die drehzahl der lüfter über externe mittel zu messen. ist gerade alles so schön verbaut.
> 
> kann dir aber sagen, dass ich den lüfter bzww. die komplette psu noch nie gehört hab. im idle braucht mein system 31W aus der dose, im load 110W. supi!



Da ist das NT ja total überdimensioniert...


----------



## shannes (17. Mai 2012)

so wie bei den meisten! 
hätte gern ein kleineres genommen. wollte aber ein leises mit 80+gold, 2xgpu-power und das ganze noch bezahlbar. alternative vorschläge immer her damit.

es kommt eventuell noch ne dedizierte graka in mein system, weshalb der verbrauch noch deutlich steigt. aber selbst ne gtx680 wäre für meine 400W-psu kein problem. so ne dicke karte wird's aber nicht. daher stehen dann immer noch genug reserven an.


----------



## Ichbins (20. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte da eine fragen zu den E9 Netzteilen:

Werden bei den neuen Netzteile die Silent Wings *2* Lüfter eingebaut?


----------



## shannes (21. Mai 2012)

hi ichbins
Da muss ich leider passen. Kenne mich mit den Lüftern nicht so aus. Es ist ein 135mm Silent Wing verbaut. Ob da nun ne "2" dabei ist, kA.
Wäre das ein krasser Unterschied?


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

Ichbins schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine fragen zu den E9 Netzteilen:
> 
> Werden bei den neuen Netzteile die Silent Wings *2* Lüfter eingebaut?


 
Bei den E9 kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Bei den P10 heißt es wohl abwarten.
Aber so riesig sind die Unterschiede auch wieder nicht.


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ichbins,

bei den be-quiet! Netzteilen der E9 Serie werden SilentWings Lüfter verbaut.

Gruß

Marco


----------

